# Mini stuck in guided setup after loss of DVR



## sddjd (Feb 3, 2009)

Like many others here the past year our Mini has worked acceptably (I say so because at least once a week it crashes and requires a reboot). A few days back the Mini decided that it couldn't contact the DVR or internet. 

NO changes were made to our home network, no power outages, no additional network devices, nothing. 

Internet- bogus message as the unit had no problems connecting to the Tivo service.

Two days ago it was possible to manually go into the menus and select the Roamio DVR. Yesterday the Mini again claimed it lost the DVR. This time however the Roamio is listed but with a red circle.

The entire network chain of hardware has been reset. The Roamio has been restarted and connected to the Tivo service. The Mini was reset/powered off and on. At the advice of posts here I restarted guided setup on the Mini. 

Now the Mini is stuck in guided setup loop, refusing to proceed or quit due to its inability to see a DVR. The network is live and working as I can see the Mini. There are no problems on the network for the rest of the house.

What course of action is recommended aside from putting the Mini in the bay and discontinuing my Tivo subscription?


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Put the Mini on the same switch as the Roamio. No routers, just the two boxes. If you get it paired then move it back to where it was.


----------



## kennedy (Aug 16, 2006)

Similar thing happened to me. I was trying to use moca for the connection during guided setup. Had to hook it up via Ethernet cable to make the initial connection, then I was able to switch back to the moca. Been fine since.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

I've had to do the same thing on initial setup of one of my Minis as well, but if I recall I also remember a suggestion to change the name of your server Roamio on TiVo.com and then initiate a call to their servers so the name is updated on the unit itself, then attempt to reconnect the offending Mini to the newly named Roamio. Good luck!


----------

